# Im a south pawed right handed fella.



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I am right handed and I hold my spinning rod with my right hand and reel with my left. I am currently in the market for a new bait casting/bottom fishing rod. It seems the norm is to cast with your right hand then switch the rod to your left and reel with the right. Now, I'm a simple man and would just as soon keep the darn rod in my right hand as I am far more able to detect strikes and make positive hook sets with my right hand. I guess the question I'm after here is if any one has a rod reel combo they would reccomend I buy. I'm guessing it would have to be a left handed reel, and I only have about a hundred bucks. I have this same problem with trolling rods too. Anyway any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I cast with my right- reel with my left or the other way around- it doesn't matter to me but I never switch hands after casting.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

The Cabelas Fish Eagle II Rod/Reel combo is nice. A titch over $100 but well worth it. Used this setup for a couple years.

Guess you have to decide on a low profile or regular profile baitcaster reel. I noted you talked spinning reel...have you had a baitcaster reel in the past? What will you be using it primarily for... casting, trolling or both? What size lures do you plan on using? 

For casting I use a low profile baitcaster reel with a MH 7'-7.6' rod with the longer handle allowing for a more accurate cast for maximum distance. Just purchased a new Abu Garcia Revo SX to replace my Daiwa which is also a great low profile reel but I just wanted a reel with a beefer drag system, gear ratio, and bearings.

For trolling I use a regular profile Daiwa SeaLine SG17/27 baitcaster, with drag clicker and line counter. Rod setup is basically the same as with casting. Drag clicker is must have for trolling along with a line counter IMHO. The line counter allows you to get a very good feel for line out and where your lures will be running depth wise at various trolling speeds. Thus get'n the lure in the eat-me zone of the fish you're marking.

Now FWIW....I cast with my right transfer rod to left and reel in with my right hand.

Good Luck on your quest. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you looking for a rod/reel combo or just a reel?

It sounds like you just need a left handed baitcaster. Reels are expensive. If you are trying to do a rod and reel, you might need to up your budget.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I went to sportsmans today and found the reel I want. I can't remember what kind it was but its $100. I think I'm gonna get it and slap it on an Ugly Stick bait casting rod. So yeah looks like I'll be into it about $150 after line and every thing. I'm mostly gonna use it for bass fishing, jigging cutts, bottom fishin and such. They have a trollong reel there too that is a left hand reel. It has a line counter on it. I have a decent heavy weight spinning rod I'm thinking of putting it on. Do you guys think it would be a bad idea to put it on a spinning rod? The only difference really is the eyelets are bigger to the reel end of the rod. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get the reel with the counter in either right or left hand models.
I use Okuma's that reel with the left hand.
I have been told more than once that if you cast with your right hand and reel with your left hand, it's called Western style.
Eastern is when you cast with your right hand and then put the rod in your left hand and reel it with your right hand.
Both work and it is your choice which way you do it.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

get yourself a trolling rod to match up with that reel. It will work the way you're asking, but not the best way to do it.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> get yourself a trolling rod to match up with that reel. It will work the way you're asking, but not the best way to do it.


Ok ok... You don't have to twist my arm. I'll just have to go buy more fishin stuff.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

huntducksordietrying said:


> I went to sportsmans today and found the reel I want. I can't remember what kind it was but its $100. I think I'm gonna get it and slap it on an Ugly Stick bait casting rod. So yeah looks like I'll be into it about $150 after line and every thing. I'm mostly gonna use it for bass fishing, jigging cutts, bottom fishin and such. They have a trollong reel there too that is a left hand reel. It has a line counter on it. I have a decent heavy weight spinning rod I'm thinking of putting it on. Do you guys think it would be a bad idea to put it on a spinning rod? The only difference really is the eyelets are bigger to the reel end of the rod. Thanks for all your advice.


Is the reel you are looking at a levelwind model? If it is, you would probably be ok using it on a spinning rod, for a while. If it doesn't have a levelwind, I wouldn't try it at all.

Either way, you would probably be best served by getting a trolling rod to match. W.W. Griggs(I think) makes a fairly decent trolling rod for a reasonable price. They are $60 at Sportsman's.

I don't recommend Ugly Sticks for trolling. I find them to be a little to heavy for trout fishing. It's worth spending a couple extra bucks to get a more suitable trolling rod. It makes the fishing more fun.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ugly Sticks come in all sizes and actions.
I have a 6'-6" ultra light and a 4-'6" heavy.
There are some made for trolling that will do just fine.
Yes there are other rods and better rods but Ugly Sticks will do a good job.


----------

